# moss wall!



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

i've just ordered a moss wall kit!! and i will post my progress on here when it comes and it order my moss  woop.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

good luck, I seem to remember you talking about being interested in one a while back. Its nice to see that you were actualy able to get a hold of one.


----------



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

i got my kit today, they sent me 3ft instead iof 2ft but i'll cut it down  need to get some moss now!


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

nice 

if you can do it I would check out firemoss its really neat looking. Deffinitely post some pictures when your done


----------



## ftsdeploy (Feb 5, 2011)

How did the moss wall go?

Looking forward to hearing your response! I am picking up my java moss tomorrow


----------



## ilidawn (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm curious as well how it went. Any pics? It sounds really cool and if it's doable I'd love to try too ^_^


----------



## Canadian_oto (Feb 3, 2011)

I tried to do one myself one time and it failed epically haha. Hope yours works though!


----------

